# My Social Anxiety is Mostly Gone-- Here's How I Was Helped in Overcoming it.



## jpmger (Mar 20, 2010)

My Social Anxiety is Mostly Gone-- Here's How

I had really terrible social anxiety for many years and what finally helped me to get over most of it was Social Anxiety Anonymous.

And they have free telephone support groups that (gently) help in overcoming social anxiety

They use a (modified) 12 Step approach to overcoming social anxiety problems.

In the groups I learned about my hidden control issues that were making my problem worse. I also learned about how social anxiety had damaged my trust in myself (and my ability to trust others) to an excessive degree. I also learned how to heal my trust which then reduced my social anxiety.

There is a lot more in those groups too-- I learned that I had given up hope for a better life, and I learned how to find that hope again, which also helped reduce the social anxiety.

Plus I learned how to get out of my own self-absorption and to use service (helping others with social anxiety) as a way of breaking the self-obsession that goes with / fuels social anxiety.

And I learned how to mediTate which also reduces social anxiety a lot.

And resilience (they call it "shifting" in Social Anxiety Anonymous). That helped me a lot too.

Overall it's a program of recovery with a lot of tools for overcoming social anxiety that I had never seen anywhere else.

**Plus it's totally free (it's run by a nonprofit) so the groups don't cost anything and their ebook is even free.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

That's great u found something that worked for u..


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Stars! There is more than one way to get better, but that's how I got better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

great info, thanks for posting it.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Great, thanks! I meditate too, it's helped more than anything. My biggest issue is trust. I have a hard time trusting others, and don't trust myself in my judgement of character. This will help, thanks again.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Please fill out your profile a little more. This comes off too much like an advert. 


Please don't condemn me for my suspicions, but it would not be the first time a person did something on here that was questionable.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It seems very faith based in several parts, unfortunately I have none.


----------

